
Zap Lightning, Gods, and Mushrooms (2013) - bdevine
https://blog.mycology.cornell.edu/2013/01/20/zap-lightning-gods-and-mushrooms/
======
bdevine
Summary: mild electrical stimulation of ectomycorrizhal matsutake mushrooms
yielded immense gains in both quality and quantity of fruiting bodies.

